# Onsale is apparently shipping some.



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered mine on Sunday at 4:30 PM CDT. The hold on my debit card fell off this morning. 2 hours ago the order was missing from my Amazon recent orders like it had been cancelled or never even happened. 5 minutes ago I get an email that it has been shipped with tracking notification and it is due to be delivered tomorrow. I had written it off as one that was going to be cancelled.

Thankfully, I can quit refreshing hp.com.

Good luck to everyone else, I just wanted to let everyone know that some indeed are going out.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I got mine this afternoon, I was pretty surprised because I had just checked and they hadn't pulled the funds from my cc.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

In all the fiasco, there are bound to be people getting them for free. I've seen it happen before in mass sales/cancellations of hot products.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

that company screwed me lol, i ordered at 5:08pm EDT and got cancelled but most people after me got theres =/ eh oh well


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Ordered mine at 4:45 CT on Sunday and just got the shipping info tonight. Just before I thought about buying one off of Ebay.

Edit: CC hasn't been charged yet lol


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah it's looks like I would have been about 22 minutes after you, but I also will make sure there are no packaging or shipping damages. Fortunately, my brother-in-law works for UPS so I will text him and he will pull it from the truck in the morning and I won't have to wait all day for it.

I am letting out a little sigh of relief, and I don't really know why, I could have lived without it, but the hype I guess got to me.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

onsale doesnt know what first come first served means lol congrats to those who got theirs


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

I will add that I bought a 32 not a 16


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Got my tracking number today!


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Those people who got their tracking numbers, can you please indicate which of the products you purchased. 16 or 32?


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought the 16.

Sent from my CyanogenMod Thunderbolt!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats harsh


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

HoosierRealtor said:


> I bought the 16.


I placed my order on Sunday 5:30pm EST. That would be the same time as yours. And I don't get anything!! Arrrg!!


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I ordered on Sunday at 5:12pm EST and it got cancelled. >:/


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah mine is shipped and on its way and i still havent been charged and also there is no hold or authorization on my CC. Weird seems like alot of people are having this.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Yeah mine is shipped and on its way and i still havent been charged and also there is no hold or authorization on my CC. Weird seems like alot of people are having this.


Did you ever get a canceled notice?


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my 16GB today. My order was invoiced at 524pm edt.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

"BrutalSauce said:


> Yeah mine is shipped and on its way and i still havent been charged and also there is no hold or authorization on my CC. Weird seems like alot of people are having this.


At the time mine was actually delivered I still had not been billed...they got around to that part yesterday. I was starting to think I got a free touchpad!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Perk27 said:


> At the time mine was actually delivered I still had not been billed...they got around to that part yesterday. I was starting to think I got a free touchpad!


same for me with both the tabs I ordered. The hold was dropped etc, they ended up billing me though.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I placed 2 separate orders (2-32gb and 2-16gb) both around 5:35pm 8/21 and received them both today. The charges didnt post to Amex until today.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn that's jacked up. I placed 2 separate orders for a 16 and a 32 at 5:09pm et and 5:13pm et and both mine were canceled. What a shady company. Glad I wound up finding a couple at the local best buy. Glad you were able to get yours.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

To be clear, I ordered through Amazon.com and not directly from onsale. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

"Gatorguy said:


> To be clear, I ordered through Amazon.com and not directly from onsale. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.


Yeah I ordered through amazon. It's cool tho. Wifey picked me up a 32GB at BB and I just walked out of walmart with 2 touchstone and an oem case for less than $80!

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

To be clear, Amazon direct shipped all orders, OnSale via Amazon cancelled almost all orders after a very long delay and fiasco on facebook. OnSale is a subsidiary of MacMall so I had hopes, but they turned out to be selling ghost inventory hence their decline in ratings. No more MacMall, PCmall or any subsidiaries from me. I only need a lesson once.


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

justin108 said:


> To be clear, Amazon direct shipped all orders, OnSale via Amazon cancelled almost all orders after a very long delay and fiasco on facebook. OnSale is a subsidiary of MacMall so I had hopes, but they turned out to be selling ghost inventory hence their decline in ratings. No more MacMall, PCmall or any subsidiaries from me. I only need a lesson once.


That's not entirely true, mine was billed, invoiced, and shipped from OnSale. They are indeed a subsidiary of PCMall, however.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

HoosierRealtor said:


> That's not entirely true, mine was billed, invoiced, and shipped from OnSale. They are indeed a subsidiary of PCMall, however.


Same here.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

My 32Gb arrived and works great. When I saw the Amazon portal had routed the order through OnSale and then saw this thread, I had my doubts.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

Really? deleted an appropriate post? Simple truth is MOST OnSale orders were cancelled. Simple math.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

To be clear, Amazon direct shipped all orders, OnSale via Amazon cancelled *almost all orders* after a very long delay and fiasco on facebook. OnSale is a subsidiary of MacMall so I had hopes, but they turned out to be selling ghost inventory* hence their decline in ratings*. No more MacMall, PCmall or any subsidiaries from me. I only need a lesson once.

Instead of removing a post how about letting folks know stats and the truth. The orders that were filled were the minority.


----------

